# DM needed in Little Rock, AR.



## Dogen (Jun 10, 2002)

group in Little Rock looking for a dm to run a DnD(any edition) game every other week.  the other week play in a 2nd ed. Star Wars game if interested


----------



## Dogen (Jun 24, 2002)

*bump*

just trying to keep it on the first page


----------



## Eye Tyrant (Jun 27, 2002)

A friend of mine runs a game (3E DND, SW) in LR. Drop me an email (make sure you put something in the "subject") and I'll see if I can't hook you up with him.


----------



## Dogen (Jul 5, 2002)

just trying to keep it on the first page


----------



## Eye Tyrant (Jul 5, 2002)

I let him know to expect an email from you....


----------



## Dogen (Jul 27, 2002)

*bump*

Still looking


----------

